

Chat with the TokBox customer relations team - janineyoong
http://www.tokbox.com/support/live

======
bobrenjc93
It would be nice if you guys has a text chat box underneath the video
conference.

~~~
jamest
+1

------
vyrotek
I really like the direction OpenTok is going. I'm working with an eLearning
company which currently uses them for some international classes but we're now
evaluating UStream's Watershed now because of the need for higher quality
streams. It's been difficult to find a good white label video streaming
platform. (with programmatic access to server side recordings)

Keep up the good work.

------
robbiet480
If you ever get the chance to work with TokBox, especially Ian (CEO), Janine
(head of BD) or Jon (lead dev evangelist) make sure you do. They are by far
the _best_ startup I have ever worked with and actually care about you and
your needs and giving you every single tool and resource to build something
amazing.

------
iansmall
Not only an unusually good looking customer team, they're also unusually
helpful and entertaining. Proud to work with them.

------
there
Design nit: make your logo in the upper left link to the home page.

------
fersho311
JON AND JANINE ARE THE BEST PEOPLE IN THE WORLD!

~~~
davidcollantes
No yelling, but I agree. Janine is also super cute (lucky husband!)

